# 5 1/2 gallon for thumbs?



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

What does everyone think of setting up some 5 1/2 gallons for thumbs. Would be pairs, and no more. For say retics, and imitators. I bought one to mess with, but they were too over priced for more. $7.99 when a 10gal is $8.99. 

Lids will be a pain, thinking about trying to cut my own, but may just be easier to have them cut for me.

Thoughts, ideas?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

We kept our first two imitators in a 5.5 for about three months, and it worked out real well, It came pre made as a critter cage, with a sliding screen top, which we just laid a piece of plexi that covered most of the screen. I dont remember how much I paid for it, (probably overpriced), but it works well, we have a single red bird bromeliad in there, with pillow moss, rainbow saligenella, and ressurection fern. Though the frogs seemed happy in there and were calling constantly, It didn't feel right keeping them in such a small tank.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I feel about the same way, but I have 2 imitators in a 15gal high and they almost never leave the top left of the tank. They do at times, but not often.



Dancing frogs said:


> We kept our first two imitators in a 5.5 for about three months, and it worked out real well, It came pre made as a critter cage, with a sliding screen top, which we just laid a piece of plexi that covered most of the screen. I dont remember how much I paid for it, (probably overpriced), but it works well, we have a single red bird bromeliad in there, with pillow moss, rainbow saligenella, and ressurection fern. Though the frogs seemed happy in there and were calling constantly, It didn't feel right keeping them in such a small tank.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2004)

Kyle, 

My imitators are the same way. They tend to hang out in the upper corners than anywhere else.

-Bill J


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

If I could find 5g tanks at that price... I'd use them for tads (Epipidobates tads). When I have seen 5g tanks, they've normally been *more* than 10g tanks (makes sense when you think about economies of scale - cost per unit when you make 10 times as many 10g tanks as 5g tanks).

s


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Really? I thought it was a bit high. I can sometimes get 10gals for $8. I have even seen them for $6 during sales.



Scott said:


> If I could find 5g tanks at that price... I'd use them for tads (Epipidobates tads). When I have seen 5g tanks, they've normally been *more* than 10g tanks (makes sense when you think about economies of scale - cost per unit when you make 10 times as many 10g tanks as 5g tanks).
> 
> s


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2004)

I was wondering the same thing. I wanted to ask about using one of those 5 1/2 hex for a pair or even a single thumb but didn't want to look like an idiot if it was compleatly out of the question. I think it would be rater nice little tank. Its a 10 x 7.5 and has a little fiberglass top and light. Or maybe just a reguler 5 1/2 vertically which would measure 11 x 8 x 5 (H, W, D). 
I have a feeling this would be kind of oppresive though. :?


----------



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

We have several 5 1/2 gallon tanks. I think they are great for juvis for the first few weeks. We also have a few pairs of thumbnails in them, and it's plenty of room for them. I get my lids cut at Home Depot. I get it cut in two pieces and put a handle on one of them (it's pretty cheap, since it's such a small cut, they usually have scrap they will use).


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2004)

Amanda, it helps that you are beautiful; The folks at home depot jump through hoops to give you stuff I am sure!!! (Greg has all the cool stuff, histros, Amanda...)

Anyway, I actually make my own tanks, (Greg and Amanda saw a bunch of the 10 gallons that we made for FrogFest last year; those I only made the lids for, of course) and we actually raise our thumbnails to adulthood in ver short tanks - 7 inches by 14 inches on the floor, and four inches high. Some gravel, supersoil, and a few dead leaves, and what you have is a little box that is packed with flies, hiding spaces, and really super FAT frogs.

With a little coaxing, I could be talked into bringing some of these to Frog Day. Unfortunately, Jen and I will not be at Frog Fest, due to problems with Erin. (Nobody's fault really, just a lack of forgiveness and getting along on both sides, and a lot of misunderstandings.) So I will not be able to bring a large number of them to bear at any one time, and have never tried to ship one. 

They work really really well for raising froglets, (the flies do not get away, only being at max four inches away - In a ten gallon, well, imagine me putting a pizza up in the rafters of a warehouse, and saying, Okay, go get it!!) they are really easy to get into, observation remains very high, the food stays *condensed* which I think is important - cuts down on competition) they are small, so they fit a lot more of them to a shelf or rack, easy as all get out to redo or clean, and the way I make them makes them pretty much (90 or higher) fruit fly escape proof (until you take the lid off, then you have to spray them or blow on them)

I am keeping adult retics in them right now, while they wait to occupy a new tank on the misting system, and they are actually gaining weight over and above what they had before.

In closing, I think small tanks are great for thumbs. (Took me a long time to get to that, sorry.)


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks John, I am going to try one or 2 with some retics, but so far no lids. I;ll have to get them cut and would like to vent them in the front, so may take a little work to make them secure and vented.



fhqwhgads said:


> Amanda, it helps that you are beautiful; The folks at home depot jump through hoops to give you stuff I am sure!!! (Greg has all the cool stuff, histros, Amanda...)
> 
> Anyway, I actually make my own tanks, (Greg and Amanda saw a bunch of the 10 gallons that we made for FrogFest last year; those I only made the lids for, of course) and we actually raise our thumbnails to adulthood in ver short tanks - 7 inches by 14 inches on the floor, and four inches high. Some gravel, supersoil, and a few dead leaves, and what you have is a little box that is packed with flies, hiding spaces, and really super FAT frogs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2004)

I have been keeping 1.1 imitator in a 5 gal for about 3 years. It is tipped up on end with hinged glass doors. The small space makes it easy to keep the food insect density high, and the frogs see each other a lot and breed pretty regular. They use the entire tank but lay eggs mostly about halfway up. I think the key is that it is very densely planted (philodendron and java moss).
Peace. Jeff


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2004)

How can you guys get into them if they're that small and so planted, without disturbing the frogs?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

What would you need in the tank for? 



Froggt said:


> How can you guys get into them if they're that small and so planted, without disturbing the frogs?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2004)

I have to go in the tank every now and then to look for eggs, refill the film canisters and pull out tads, feed, and drain off excess water. The frogs don't care. They only stop breeding if I cut back the philodendron.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2004)

A common misconception is that the frogs will get "disturbed." if you are messing around in the tank. I had intermedius at one time that would cross the tank quickly to me were I to stick my hand in the tank, because not only had they figured out that I was not a threat, but a food source as well. I often had a heck of a time getting them off me as I tried to exit the tank, because they were so thorughly convinced that I had food on me, that when I would shake them off, they would hop right back up there; it was pretty amusing. (I have witnesses for this, for those that do not believe me, or think I am exaggerating.) Once the frogs are used to you, it is actually kind of hard to disturb them.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I find this to be the case if they are in a busy room. Most of my frogs are in a room that is not that busy, but the ones that are seem very bold.

Now not as bold as jumping on my hand, but they do not run away.



fhqwhgads said:


> A common misconception is that the frogs will get "disturbed." if you are messing around in the tank. I had intermedius at one time that would cross the tank quickly to me were I to stick my hand in the tank, because not only had they figured out that I was not a threat, but a food source as well. I often had a heck of a time getting them off me as I tried to exit the tank, because they were so thorughly convinced that I had food on me, that when I would shake them off, they would hop right back up there; it was pretty amusing. (I have witnesses for this, for those that do not believe me, or think I am exaggerating.) Once the frogs are used to you, it is actually kind of hard to disturb them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

im curious to how you would be able to regulate temps and humidity in these small enclosures.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Regulate room temp. I keep my house from 70-74 all year around.


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

I have a pair of pums in a 5 1/2 gal tank and it works out great. Like someone else mentioned it is great to keep food closer together. I think it’s a perfect size. In the tank I have three smaller size broms. and a fern.
I will post a pic. for ya.
ADAM


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2004)

Do you have any pics of these? Also what sort of lighting, drainage, etc.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2004)

I am a plant nut so I like to keep my imitators in larger tanks, I used to use 10g verts but now I use 15 and 20 verts.My pair of imitators are pretty active and use the whole tank.Mine have no problem finding food.They have more room to hunt and I think that makes them more active instead of knowing they can basically sit in one place and have food delivered to them.
MW


----------



## LMUdartfrogger (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey Everyone,

Just to reiterate an old topic, can thumbs really be housed *comfortably* in a 5 1/2 gallon vivarium permanently? Many people stated in this thread that they can, and it is almost desirable to, for regulating food intake, monitoring health, ect. These 5 1/2 are used not just as a mere temporary acclimation home (although some did mention this), but instead as a permanent home. AND, it seemed to me that several of the advanced hobbyists/breeders confirmed this in their posts. I know this is an old thread, but it seems like the trend now is to give each frog 5-10 gallons to themselves, and that 5 1/2 gallon tanks are WAY to small for thumbs. I know some people are going to respond that vents are acceptable in this size tank, but the frogs in question were retics, which have been said to be too territorial and too delicate for beginners. I also think that fants, imitators, and even pumilio were mentioned as being possible options for the 5 1/2 g vivariums.

So basically, I am just wondering, have things changed a little, with people recommending larger setups for thumbs, or do you all still hold true to your view that 5 1/2 gallon tanks are acceptable for thumbs permanently, even the aggressive retics?

Thanks for the input,


----------

